# Ucmd help?



## Caramel.king (Nov 9, 2015)

Got admission in ucmd in university of lahore.. Wanted to kno what's it like? Is it good? What's the campus like,the faculty and I'll be needing accommodation and im a boy ( as I heard they only have female only hostels so)


----------



## Khantroversial (Nov 8, 2015)

MBBS or BDS? 

1) It's a really good college, constituent of one of the highly ranked universities in the International forum.
2) The Faculty is solid, competent but since UOL syllabus varies slightly from UHS you might get different reviews.
3) There are a number of hostels near the Thokar branch of UOL (yes it has two campuses, the New one is amazing) which although aren't affiliated with UOL, will provide you okayish accomodations.


----------



## Caramel.king (Nov 9, 2015)

Mbbs and watcha mean syllabus varies and idk why All I'm hearing is bad things like does the uhs have a big effect?


----------



## Khantroversial (Nov 8, 2015)

I've heard people had difficulties post-MBBS but it all depends on how strong your knowledge and skills are at the end. UOL has it's own teaching hospital, means house-job won't be a headache. A lot of people qualify by means of USMLE and PLAB to study abroad. No clinical deficencies as they are exposed to Sharif Social Trust Hospital too.
UHS has had issues with UCMD since UCMD showed them the middle finger when they wanted to put them under their affiliation


----------



## Caramel.king (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh so it's a pretty good college 
Where would it rank against other colleges such as sharif,rashid latif,aktar saeed,shalamar etc 
And what's the campus like? I'm from the UK and I heard there's alot of ragging and idk I'm scared about the college :/


----------



## Caramel.king (Nov 9, 2015)

And are u a student there?


----------



## Khantroversial (Nov 8, 2015)

Well if I were to rank admission-priority wise:
1) Shalamar
2) Akhtar Saeed
3) UCMD
4) Sharif (Location wise it's the worst place to go, its more deserted than the Apocalyptic sets of TWD)
5) Rashid Latif


----------



## Caramel.king (Nov 9, 2015)

Hmm so it's not the best but not the worst still scared about the ragging lol


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Khantroversial said:


> Well if I were to rank admission-priority wise:
> 1) Shalamar
> 2) Akhtar Saeed
> 3) UCMD
> ...


lol, Where did LMDC,FMH,Wah,CPMC go? And Sharif is above Akhtar Saeed, Also UCMD (School Of Medicine) is on the same road as Sharif and being completely candid Sharif has better potential, Better Faculty, No Conflicts with PMDC/UHS, Better Campus, And Comparatively located in a less deserted area than UCMD. RLMC is also above UCMD.

- - - Updated - - -

Also Sharif is a pearl to look at, You would be overwhelmed to see the outclass facilities it provides to the students. You would think that because it is below most med schools it would be worse likewise, But that is not at all true. From most colleges I visited during the course of my applications, Sialkot,Rawalpindi/Islamabad/Faislabad/Multan/Lahore. Sharif is by far the most overwhelming college of them all, It is GIGANTIC with ALOT of facilities.


----------



## Caramel.king (Nov 9, 2015)

So ucmd is bad? Lol :O


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Caramel.king said:


> So ucmd is bad? Lol :O


Not at all. It is a good college, Not the best but definetly not the worst. I'll give you a rating
1) Shalamar
2) FMH
3) Sharif
4) Wah
5) LMDC
6) Akhtar Saeed
7) CPMC
8) RLMC
9) UCMD
10) Avicenna/ Aziz Fatima
11) Islam MDC/Continental
12) Amna Inayat
13) Independant
14) Azra Naheed
( And I know I missed IMDC/Foundation/Ripha but this list is just to give you a definite idea)
Not on the top but nonetheless a good college.


----------



## Caramel.king (Nov 9, 2015)

Ok thank u and what would the student life be like as I'm from the UK? Any help would be well appreciated


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't know but be prepared for ragging .


----------



## Caramel.king (Nov 9, 2015)

Any way to avoid it?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm thinking of completely adapting myself to the environment around me by wearing versatile clothing and NOT formal which would indicate that I'm a new student. Dont do anything out the ordinary in the first week infact I'm thinking of not going outside the classes at all.


----------



## AleemAli (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey..
How is UCMD..
Study-wise?


----------

